
IBM Bet Billions That Watson Could Improve Cancer Treatment. It Hasn’t Worked - jedwhite
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ibm-bet-billions-that-watson-could-improve-cancer-treatment-it-hasnt-worked-1533961147
======
mhkl
Let's simplify things: AI is nothing more than feeding a decision model a lot
of data so that AI can 'intelligently' copy decisions. Doctors only have
unproven theories about the causes of cancer and the traditional therapies do
not cure but merely kill. When the best AI system of the far future is fed
with the data of today, it will fail also because the data does not contain a
solution.

------
john543467
Totally agree. AI is decision tree models and correlation analysis. But the
massive computing power can crunch huge amounts of data looking for
relationships that may hold a clue to causality and possibly even a cure. But
raw power alone is not enough. And decision tree models cannot evolve on its
own without creative human insight.

------
john543467
And one of the great limitations of AI is it doesn't work well with non
numerical data. Health sciences data are more qualitative in nature so doesn't
lend itself to AI like other engineering sciences.

